# Update on the planned Forge DV solution



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

From Mike @ Forge, posted on another forum. This will be THE solution, as far as I'm can see now: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...nt=78
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution (OOOO-A3)*

Good to hear the development work. But sounds expensive with all of this R&D.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

my fav part of that thread is finding out they probably have a direct bolt on mechnical DV coming, no extra tubes or crap.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution (Sincity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sincity* »_Good to hear the development work. But sounds expensive with all of this R&D.

I can assure you, once completed and available, it will be a cost-effective, reliable solution that we will offer a complete and unlimited lifetime warranty on. As more information becomes available, I'll be sure to let everyone know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lost8found (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_my fav part of that thread is finding out they probably have a direct bolt on mechnical DV coming, no extra tubes or crap.

That's some impressive sh*t Mike.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (lost8found)*

Nice, Guys still dont need a test mule do you? haha...
This is Brandon with the Black A3, I stopped in like three weeks ago. 
You guys have come a long way since that relocation kit you were explaining to me.
Nice Work, I Will have a hard time waiting


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution ([email protected])*

Mike, is this the thingf you were telling me about a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution (juicedvr6)*

Kind of. 
It's evolved since we spoke last!


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution ([email protected])*

god damn cars are complicated these days.







All this for a DV... whats next, retina scan bypass for checking coolant levels?


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution (Captain Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Jack* »_god damn cars are complicated these days.







All this for a DV... whats next, retina scan bypass for checking coolant levels?

that's in developement too...release date tba. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution (2zzge)*

Brandon (Rub-ISH) came by today and he let me play with his car in an effort to find a way to effectively mount the check-valve PCV solution.
Here is what we came up with:








This is far from ideal, but it worked well and seems to be something I might decide to offer for sale for those who want it.
All we used was a silicone U-bend hose that we sell, cutting it in the middle to insert the check valve, and shortening the legs of the hose for a better fit.
My only issue is with the plastic check valve. It really isn't sturdy enough to have a hose clamped down tightly around it. It will hold for now, but I'm in search of a check valve that is housed in a brass fitting to have more of a robust piece.
I'll let you all know what I can come up with.
Brandon reported no leak issues, but more surprisingly, an instant boost spike increase of about 1-2 PSI. I would guess it's due to a better check valve that prevents the PCV system from leaking boost pressure from the intake manifold back into the crank case. I don't know enough about the system yet, though, to know for sure. It was a nice surprise though.
I don't proclaim to have innovated this PCV solution. The original poster in the original DIY thread can take the credit. I'm only offering a cleaner, simpler way to install it. We had the parts lying around the warehouse, so I put them to use.


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:59 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

that looks pretty clean, I like it. Mine looks ghetto.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My only issue is with the plastic check valve. It really isn't sturdy enough to have a hose clamped down tightly around it. It will hold for now, but I'm in search of a check valve that is housed in a brass fitting to have more of a robust piece.

Check the original thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2919679
The valve holds the hose QUITE well when using the proper size hose. You can screw the valve right into the hose. And the nylon will withstand a good amount of force... you'd be surprised (pays to have a father who's a mechanical engineer specializing in plastic tubing and extrusion).


_Modified by digitalhippie at 7:41 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution (digitalhippie)*

Maybe the piece Brandon brought to me to use was different than in that original thread, I'm really not sure, but it would easily buckle under enough clamping load to secure the hose and completely eliminate the possibility for leaks.
We used a 22mm ID hose which was perfect for the check valve and for the OEM connections.
I'm going to look for a metal piece anyway. 
I'd much rather go overboard on this piece than have someone tighten their clamps too much and crack the check valve.


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:51 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution ([email protected])*

Mike -
One thing you'll notice (as I did)... the metal valves don't have as nice of an operating temp range as the nylon. That's why I settled on the one I did.
I can't IMAGINE how much force your clamps were putting on there... I have standard worm clamps, tightened until the screw wouldn't turn any further and had no issues with the check-valve buckling.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution (digitalhippie)*

I really don't know what to tell you. Brandon can vouch for it (the buckling). It wasn't much, but it caused me some concern.
Maybe I can find a way to create some metal inserts to support and reinforce the check valve. 
I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Maybe I can find a way to create some metal inserts to support and reinforce the check valve.

That might be the best solution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif LMK
ORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR as someone pointed out in the original thread...
Compression nuts. Find the right size compression nuts and we're in business!


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, the checkvalve I have it a beast, didn't look like it would buckle at all. I used 5/8" tubing though, so it simply screwed into the valve and made quite a good seal and fit nicely over the accordian tubing. I might add hoseclamps to accordian sides though, just to be doubly sure. Mike, any rough time estimate when this will be out? Like a month or two? I'm trying to figure out if I can buy a radar detector and still have enough for this as well







.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Faerus)*

I really have no clue. This was a spur-of-the-moment project after we closed today.
I can source the hoses easily for anyone that wants them, but I'd like to be able to put together a complete kit. That will take some time.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I can source the hoses easily for anyone that wants them, but I'd like to be able to put together a complete kit. That will take some time.

Oh yea? Well, since I gave you the perfect solution to compete with Induktion's upcoming kit.... where's my cut? HAHA


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

It will be henceforth known as the "Tom Mod"!


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It will be henceforth known as the "Tom Mod"!
















Sweet


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Hey yeah Thanks Mike...The car is running much better. Im actually seeing like 15lbs in second gear and 17~19 lbs in 3rd through 6th. I appriciate you taking the time to help me source a nice clean looking solution. Like I said Im pretty lucky to have such a cool parts warehouse in my back yard. And the valve I have is the same exact one from the original post.
I will give you a call tomorrow you can just hold on to the second check valve i got till you find another part your looking for


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

KIT KIT KIT!!! 
I'm too lazy to piece one together myself.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (A32Have)*

you would still have to do some cutting...but its pretty straight forward


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

Ah, yeah I meant when will the solution for the DV come out, I already have my PCV fix







.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Faerus)*

This is exactly why I originally didn't post this information on this site.
As soon as I do, even if I clearly state that there is no release date nor price set, it gets asked repeatedly.
As soon as we have more info as to when this might be ready, we'll let you know.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected]:
Is that silicone hose you're using, suitable for oil use?
Dave


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (crew217)*

Realistically, for the very minimal amount of oil vapor that is passing through it, yes, but for mocking this up yesterday, I just used the standard hose that we had sitting on the shelf.
A flourolined hose is available, but would be significantly more expensive.
I'll be looking at all of this within the next few days to try to put something together.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Realistically, for the very minimal amount of oil vapor that is passing through it, yes


I commented on this in my original thread. My mk3 had serious oil vapor issues (anyone who owned a 2.0L ABA knows what I mean... your air filter would get SOAKED by the oil dripping down the intake tube)... on that car, I ran an inline/sealed catch-can, used the same 3/4" heater hose, and never had any issues with the tubing disentegrating over the MANY miles it was on there.
Not to say there wouldn't be a "better" tubing to use... just saying, it works in a pinch.


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is exactly why I originally didn't post this information on this site.
As soon as I do, even if I clearly state that there is no release date nor price set, it gets asked repeatedly.
As soon as we have more info as to when this might be ready, we'll let you know.
 Yeah sorry about that, that's why in my original post I asked if it would be a month or two or longer. I just wanted a general estimate so I could save up some money. I can't wait for the solution though.


----------



## asian1 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Update on the planned Forge DV solution (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_From Mike @ Forge, posted on another forum. This will be THE solution, as far as I'm can see now:
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...nt=78
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

update?


----------



## 02vr6----gti (May 27, 2005)

Well me and the guys of my local vw performance shop came out with a great idea and no more worrying about ripping another b/c valve and looks great, we used the ATP dv blockoff plate and their other pipe wich deletes the noice/sound pipe and connects from the tbody piping to behind the maf on the intake...i have a evo ms intake and we did some modifications to that and a 710n valve and some welding and painting and now my car hold 1-2lbs of boost more then when i ddint have this setup and better throttle response....if you would like to see some pics let me know or if u r interested in this kit we r making them and going to be selling them so pm me if u want me to put up pics on this page or start a new thread on it.....


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any updates on this?


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

Totally serious question...how is what Forge is doing any different than ATPs kits with a mechanical BOV? From what Mike explained on the Golf MKV forum, it sounds a lot like some of ATP's solutions. Doesn't it? Now, I'm not ragging on Forge, I would really just like to know what the difference is. Thanks.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (madfella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madfella* »_Totally serious question...how is what Forge is doing any different than ATPs kits with a mechanical BOV? 

Per [email protected]
1. Piston-type valve (Forge) vs. diaphragm-type valve (GReddy, from ATP). 
2. Electrical solenoid operation of the valve in addition to mechanical (vacuum) operation, so that the computer can _proactively_ actuate the valve *as it was designed to do*, rather than the valve simply reacting to pressure changes.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

does disabling the valve from having electronic control as well as mechanical have any ill affect? CEL, performance change due to ecu concern or etc?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*

We have a few initial prototype pieces being tested now. 
As soon as possible, we'll release some more info. 
We're on the case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You wouldnt happen to have an answer to my question above yours? I wont be picking up my 2.0T untill tomorrow morning at which point I can test these things myself.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*

You'll need to clarify what exactly you're asking. Your question isn't very clear.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

does disabling the valve from having electronic control as well as mechanical have any ill affect? meaning if I remove the electronic control from the DV and run a traditional vacum only activated DV, will I get a cel or encounter any performance issues. in this scenario the dv is still recirculated.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

[email protected]
will this be out by march?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Jack* »_does disabling the valve from having electronic control as well as mechanical have any ill affect? meaning if I remove the electronic control from the DV and run a traditional vacum only activated DV, will I get a cel or encounter any performance issues. in this scenario the dv is still recirculated.


If you just disconnect the electrical connection to the OEM valve, yes, you'll throw a check engine light.
If you disable it's actuation through some mechanical means, but leave the electrical connection plugged it, no light will be thrown.
In theory, it would be possible to completely disconnect the OEM electronic valve and use some type of pig-tail connector to match the resistance value of the OEM valve and give the appearance that it was still plugged in, but we haven't done so yet.
The use of a mechanical valve is possible, as we and others have tested, however, it's operation is not ideal for this application.
It's response is delayed and while no check engine light is thrown, it is impossible to determine what long term effects this may have. We're not pursuing this as an option for possible release.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

By response you mean it physically opening correct?
Why would it be delayed? The only thing that could delay it is the abscence of vacum, and when out of boost the engine is in vacum so it should open imediately.


----------



## Torkles (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The use of a mechanical valve is possible, as we and others have tested, however, it's operation is not ideal for this application.
It's response is delayed and while no check engine light is thrown, it is impossible to determine what long term effects this may have. We're not pursuing this as an option for possible release.

So does this mean that Forge will not be developing an application specific mechanical DV (with electronic actuation for the traction control system) for the 2.0T and that you will instead be developing a fully electronic DV solution instead?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*

It's repsonse is delayed because the throttle plate does not actually close when you lift off the throttle.
On this application, in which a drive-by-wire (electronic) throttle is used, the throttle plate is momentarily kept open to reduce emissions and possibly for other reasons which I am unaware.
This delays how quickly the intake manifold can return to vacuum (from where a mechanical valve must be referenced from), thusly delaying the actuation of a mechanical valve.
I'm not going to say exactly what we're developing yet nor will I commit to a release date. We're working on a few options, only some of which, or even possibly all of which may eventually be released to the public. Be patient with us and we'll release something as soon as we're confident it's ready.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok that makes sense. The throttle plate not closing imediately would result in the absence of vacum and thus a delay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

anything new on this?


----------



## unreelaznguy (Aug 7, 2002)

exactly anything new?


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (unreelaznguy)*

_Be patient with us and we'll release something as soon as we're confident it's ready._
is his reply...its only been a few days since his last 'update'...give the guys some time to work on the damn thing will ya'.








peace


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Agree. Better wait a little more for a fine product ! U know...good things take time


----------



## unreelaznguy (Aug 7, 2002)

bump for updates


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (unreelaznguy)*

Seen on the other forum....

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showpost.php?p=171551&postcount=126 
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showpost.php?p=171661&postcount=130


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Nice...i have a feeling this will be the only solution, for this new engine. Im really happy that forge is taking its time to make something the operates in a stock fashion. Kudos guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unreelaznguy (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Nice...i have a feeling this will be the only solution, for this new engine. Im really happy that forge is taking its time to make something the operates in a stock fashion. Kudos guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Ditto! Bump for FORGE!!!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

any news from them?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

From the MK5 forums:

_Quote, originally posted by *Jamzo64* »_We on the other side of the pond are waiting for this too!. I am going to Forge UK next Thursday to have a Twintercooler fitted and I have been told that I can have a sneak at the development DV's that they have on test. I was also told that *it will be at LEAST a month before it will be available for general release *but that was because Forge want to get it right first time.
Don't panic guys, I'm sure this will be worth the wait :thumbsup:

I'm sorry, but we're doing the best we can to develop the best possible product. We'll release it as soon as we feel it's ready for public consumption. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:50 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## asian1 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Please bring this to us asap and keep updating us on golfmkv http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MA-JEN (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thank you for doing the proper development on your products. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## plutoR (Aug 24, 2006)

*OEM DV*

I have been informed that the new revision , 06f 145 710 G will be released - this from my contacts in Germany


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: OEM DV (plutoR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plutoR* »_I have been informed that the new revision , 06f 145 710 G will be released - this from my contacts in Germany 

Wow . . . . they certainly skipped quite a few letters.
Dave


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: OEM DV (crew217)*

Oh good something else that will waste some wrench time...At least they forwent the Obligatory D,E,F 
When does the Fire sale on C revison valves start


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

G?? what happened to D, E and F


----------



## unreelaznguy (Aug 7, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Let's hope they won't run out of letters trying to improve the valve !


----------



## unreelaznguy (Aug 7, 2002)

bump once more


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (unreelaznguy)*

As of today, lots of progress has been made. 
I won't say anything more specific just yet, but we're close. Very close.
Unfortunately, we have a few key people going out of town for business, but the rest of us will be busy on this while they're away.


----------



## Whafrodamus (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As of today, lots of progress has been made. 
I won't say anything more specific just yet, but we're close. Very close.
Unfortunately, we have a few key people going out of town for business, but the rest of us will be busy on this while they're away.

Sweet. Can't wait!


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As of today, lots of progress has been made. 
I won't say anything more specific just yet, but we're close. Very close.
Unfortunately, we have a few key people going out of town for business, but the rest of us will be busy on this while they're away.

I <3 Mike. I think I might have a blown DV, so I can't wait for this.


----------



## unreelaznguy (Aug 7, 2002)

MIKE U R THE MAN!


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

w00t


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Sp00nman)*

The anticipation is killing me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BUT


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

We'll be doing testing on what we hope to be a near-final prototype sometime early next week.
A couple components we had ordered got lost in the mail so it set us back a few days, but we're making progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We'll be doing testing on what we hope to be a near-final prototype sometime early next week.
A couple components we had ordered got lost in the mail so it set us back a few days, but we're making progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Excellent, Mike! Will that prototype be final 'enough' that you could post some photos? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Maybe!
I think even with this design, we might still have to modify and test a few things internally (like spring rates), but externally, the design should be fairly finalized.
I'll leave the picture posting decision up to Peter in the UK, however. Not my call really.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So do you need me to bring my car by


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

Absolutely!


----------



## banginvtec (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im waiting for this fix before i mod my car so the longer it takes the more money i have in my pocket, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the initiative mike.


----------



## HACBassoon (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (banginvtec)*

Yea, I'm stoked as well. If you need a test car or something, I'm local. Id love to see the place anyways! And that EVO of yours. I'm really not trying to pester, just wondering are you persuing the PCV valve fix too, or is that kinda backburner for now? You guys are doing great, getting alot of people excited. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (HACBassoon)*

The PCV issue is taking a back seat right now, yes.
Reason being, VW is clearly aware of the issue, and they appear to be trying to find a "fix", but until they have finalized something, it will be pointless for us to "develop" something to cure an issue with faulty parts if VW will offer better parts, possibly under warranty.
The valve issue is separate in that our product is also compatible with a large number of other applications using a similar valve as original equipment to the electronic valves on these cars. In that regard, this project can move ahead as planned regardless if VW offers another upgraded valve later on (D, E, F, etc. ?).


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah Mike i have been getting worried about the check valve setup that we conjured up. The hoses are holding up just fine but 2 too many of those valves have taken a crap recently. 
Could you point me in the direction of something similar that may be more robust?
thanks 
Brandon


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 9:12 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

We haven't been able to find anything, anywhere!








*No one* seems to make the same product, in the same sizes but in brass or some other alloy instead. 
We've actually looked into making our own check valves to see what's feasible but I'm not sure where that's going to go.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Right on...well you concentrate on the DV for now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just wish i could pre-pay/order but i will wait patiently like everyone else.
keep up the good work


----------



## HACBassoon (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Hopefully VW will conjure up something strong enough so we don't have to worry about finding a permanent fix. Keep up the great work at Forge, you have followers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## plutoR (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (HACBassoon)*

I have driven more than 10 000 km's on my revised PCV (F version)
and it is holding well - lets hope for long !!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (plutoR)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what development work do you do mike? as I thought it was all richard in the UK doing it?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (DanGB)*

Richard is dedicated solely to working on many development projects for both sides of the pond, whereas my daily tasks are more dynamic. 
That only means I do a little bit of everything on a daily basis like retail sales, wholesale accounts, marketing, etc., but I have had more than a bit of input on various projects over the last few years.
The final design for this project, for example, which was first tested on a car yesterday, was very closely based on a design that I drew up in my free time two weekends ago. 
Richard turns the ideas into a real product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:47 PM 1-31-2007_


----------



## Faerus (May 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Richard is dedicated solely to working on many development projects for both sides of the pond, whereas my daily tasks are more dynamic. 
That only means I do a little bit of everything on a daily basis like retail sales, wholesale accounts, marketing, etc., but I have had more than a bit of input on various projects over the last few years.
The final design for this project, for example, which was first tested on a car yesterday, was very closely based on a design that I drew up in my free time two weekends ago. 
Richard turns the ideas into a real product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by [email protected] at 6:47 PM 1-31-2007_

Do you have any sort of rough estimate as to when we can buy this fix? I have had a blown DV for a week or so now and it's really getting on my nerves and I'm really considering just going for the other fix instead of wasting money on another C valve.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Faerus)*

I'm not about to commit to a definitive time frame right now. A few weeks is the best I can do, because, quite frankly, I really don't know how long this will take. Any number of things can change or delay production at this point. 
(we've already had components lost in the mail as one example)
We are working as diligently as we can, first to ensure that our development is towards the right solution and that it works 100% effectively before we release it to the market.
With that said, based on a few more tests, we are within a very short time of having a completed design ready to begin production. Putting this product through the ringer, testing every conceivable scenario and variable then sourcing raw materials and components for production as well as actually producing and assmbling the parts will all take some time, though.
I fully realize that it makes the situation more frustrating by me spouting off information without showing you any hardware. Believe me, I feel bad for having to do it, but I can assure you that we've finalized a design and Forge UK has already tested it on their GTI with positive results and there is another prototype on it's way to us to test on a US Spec. car.
Assuming no major changes will need to be made, we should be able to release some more definitive and detailed information (including photographs) soon.
A few select people have seen what we're working on, and without giving anything away, they can attest to the fact that we're busting our butts on this. As our number 1 priority, there are daily e-mails, phone calls, and instant messages all with the underlying purpose of getting this done ASAP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A few select people have seen what we're working on, and without giving anything away, they can attest to the fact that we're busting our butts on this.

And it'll be a great product when its done. All good things are worth waiting for.
Keep up the good work Mike/Forge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

UP
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

My DV blew yesterday, data logs say Ive lost 4 psi








Mike, I sell forge, just installed one of your lovely inlets as a matter of fact, hurry the heck up!!!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*

"Special Delivery" from Forge UK!
More details in the next few days!


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sweet!


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (Zuber Speed)*

good deal I want one of these with my chip. Kill two birds with one stone. I'm watching
for a release date


----------



## VWspecialties415 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is what I've been waiting for! Mike, can you reserve one for me?


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (VWspecialties415)*

Dropping my car off in a little over an hour for the new goodies


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

PIX, PLZ, My DV is on its way out, pretty sure that i have a small tear


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Well, unfortunately, we didn't get a chance to install the kit tonight as a piece was missing that I had to pick up on my way home, but we'll put it on Jason's Passat first thing in the morning and we'll be testing with it all day tomorrow.
I've already taken tons of photos of the components ready to post up when we get some more testing done over the next day or two.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump for blown DV


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Bump for blown DV


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^
YEAH ITS REALLY FUNNY GUYS...GOSH
JK


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Mine is working great


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

^oh well that is just plain mean man...If i still lived in orlando I would be camping out, outside of forge right about now. Feel like sharing anymore details? do you get any premature dv openings a low RPMs, better power?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Before I get tons of phone calls, PM's and e-mails:
*Don't ask me for pricing. I don't know yet.
Don't ask me for a release date. I don't know yet.
Don't ask me to put you on a waiting list for updates.* I'm not going to keep dozens of individuals updated privately.
We'll make updates on the forums as new info becomes available, so keep your eyes peeled.
Here is a CAD drawing of our most recent prototype.
We've been testing it thoroughly since last week and things have been going well.
This is a mechanical valve that will be electronically actuated.
There are a few minor changes that need to be made to the hardware and a couple more tests that need to be done, but we're very close to having everything finalized. We've estimated we'll have every last little detail buttoned up by Monday/Tuesday next week.
More details and actual photos to follow.










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:57 PM 2-13-2007_


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Sorry I had too. Guys as with all the products Forge puts out. It will be worth the wait so the get it perfect


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

Sweet, I guess i need to put in a new DV in the mean time...I'll keep waiting


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Here is a CAD drawing of our most recent prototype.
We've been testing it thoroughly since last week and things have been going well.
This is a mechanical valve that will be electronically actuated.
There are a few minor changes that need to be made to the hardware and a couple more tests that need to be done, but we're very close to having everything finalized. We've estimated we'll have every last little detail buttoned up by Monday/Tuesday next week.
More details and actual photos to follow.









_Modified by [email protected] at 11:57 PM 2-13-2007_

Interesting . . . . so the valve still needs vacuum to trigger?
Isn't the engine in vacuum only after the throttle plate is closed?
Dave


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*

I'll explain the addition of the electronics and the plumbing and actuation of the valve a little later on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Believe it or not, it works solely on positive pressure.


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

keeping my eyes on this one. hopefully it will be available by mid april http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EurodealerTX (Oct 16, 2006)

Quick ? Mike...
How will this compare to the current Eurocode Tuning solution...?
Design looks very similar. They want $199 for their kit, which is also a mechanical BOV.
Answer when you can my friend!
Still love my DV spacer BTW!


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (EurodealerTX)*

It will be interesting to see the actual date of arival and price.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*

Well the main difference here is that It is not just a mechanical valve...Im pretty sure that is what this whole thread is about. There aparantly is an electronic selonoid that will control the vacume signal sent to a mechanical type valve. (As far as I can deduce). And this isnt really all that similar to the E-code valve either. The forge piece looks like it mounts right to the turbo housing where as the E-Code Freddy need the ATP adaptor. The forge piece also seems like it replicates the motion of the stock DV
As for pricing...I figure it would be inline with some of forge's more expensive BOV configs...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. please dont black-hole this thread with "a certain Southern Cali Shop funboi mentality" 
Things cost what they cost

_Modified by Rub-ISH at 6:25 PM 2-14-2007_


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 6:32 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Well the main difference here is that It is not just a mechanical valve...Im pretty sure that is what this whole thread is about. 


I know; I read the thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
P.S. please dont black-hole this thread with "a certain Southern Cali Shop funboi mentality" 


What's this staement supposed to mean?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*

Chill out guys!
Our solution is very different from EuroCode's kit.
We need to finish a few more things and we'll have more info soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

hey mike! any updates?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*

We have another prototype on the way to us right now to test one more thing.
We'll know, in a few days, exactly what the finished product will consist of.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have another prototype on the way to us right now to test one more thing.
We'll know, in a few days, exactly what the finished product will consist of.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The kittenzz approve this post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*










You said it so I had to come through...Its not an official Vortex thread without them


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

OMG that is hilarious


----------



## djorkaeff_andrei (Sep 16, 2006)

hahahahahhah


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

ahahahahahahahahahahaha
kittenzz rule
but my dog would swallow them in one bite


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_You said it so I had to come through...Its not an official Vortex thread without them










Hey Syntrix, looks like Rub-ISH is learning








Now for some ninja pants


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have another prototype on the way to us right now to test one more thing.
We'll know, in a few days, exactly what the finished product will consist of.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Keep up the good work, Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

Keep up the good work, Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









+1 Even Mike has a sense of humor, he posted kittenzz in another thread!!
Keep it up Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Whafrodamus (Mar 16, 2006)

Aww, they deleted my cartman world thing.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (syntrix)*

Is there a "Kittenz" stamp of approval we can stick on the box?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Is there a "Kittenz" stamp of approval we can stick on the box?

That would be outstanding! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
That would be outstanding! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


ditto on that! i think sales would triple if you did that! LOL


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*

Seriously, someone photoshop me a logo for a stamp or sticker!


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol that was good.

Mike, 
Dont forget to post this product on the B6 section when it comes out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
JT


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

Simplicity is best my friends...
Here is something quick, Im gonna mess with it just for kicks


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Seriously, someone photoshop me a logo for a stamp or sticker!









Here you go. I can modify it as necessary:


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Here you go. I can modify it as necessary:
























Nicely done! It's actually Kittenzz (two z's at the end). That concept is bad azz!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

ahaha that is at least the line for it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Nicely done! It's actually Kittenzz (two z's at the end). That concept is bad azz!

It'zz fixed!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

I'll find a way to do something with it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

WOw that is great. I want a kittenzz approved sticker on all my forge packages. HA


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Guys come on cats and kittens are for chicks.....you ****ers need to do the dog thing


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forge Motorsport* »_Guys come on cats and kittens are for chicks.....you ****ers need to do the dog thing










LOL
Dogzz>Kittenzz








Thanks for the update.
Mike, my only question is, will the electronic actuation kit be available on it's own?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forge Motorsport* »_Guys come on cats and kittens are for chicks.....you ****ers need to do the dog thing










I'm telling ya, my dog would swallow those cats in one bite


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
I'm telling ya, my dog would swallow those cats in one bite









Mine would all knock it down and take their time nibbling on a live cat. Good thing we are suggesting kittenzz and not cats! I guess Peter doesn't understand.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (syntrix)*

Lets go with Puppiezzz then cos they are well harder than kittenzzzz
Look at this mean little bastard 










_Modified by Forge Motorsport at 2:42 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Glad everyone has a good sense of humor


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

I'm just going to randomly post a picture of my dog, Jetta.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (N2N)*

I think this wins it:


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haha, sweet


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think this wins it:


Yeeeechhh.....







no crap-eating dog slobber on my valve, thankyouverymuch. The kittenzz do not approve.








Oh, yeah... what's the latest on the valve? Can you un-embargo the details about it yet?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

all Kittenzz pics aside...valvezz pictures would be much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

Kittenzz are kinda gay. Not that there is anything wrong with that but man up guys. If your gonna be half a man at least be half a man lol And valvzzz pics not cad drawingzz of other productzz.










_Modified by notahonda at 6:04 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_not cad drawingzz of other productzz.









That's CAD of the actual product, not an 'other' product. You can see as much from that as you would from a photo of the outside, except for the finish. Maybe we could start a pool on whether it'll be polished or brushed, to keep us occupied until Mike posts an update. I've got $0.25 on 'polished'.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Can I bet on that. I bet 1,000,000,000 that it is polished.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

i bet there will be black too because if there isn't i'll be breaking out the spray paint


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

cats or dogs aside I'm very very patiently waiting for this product. I got 10 rubles on it being silver.







I really do have 10 rubles.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (1.8tjettaman)*

Jason has our last prototype on his car right now, and he'll be putting it through the ringer for the next few days.
All indications are that it's working flawlessly, so, come next week, we can hopefully finalize pricing, packaging, etc., and begin planning for production. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HYPERGUY710 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think this wins it:









carefull that turbos gonna eat your dog.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All indications are that it's working flawlessly, so, come next week, we can hopefully finalize pricing, packaging, etc., and begin planning for production. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

i wonder how it'll sound! if u could make it sound like the forges DV but not recirc , so it makes that flutter sound... then OMG... that is pure sex!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*

It doesn't sound exactly like the OEM electronic DV with a spacer, that's for sure! 
A little better, maybe, but that's a matter of opinion!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

forge for the win


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have been driving around all day with it and so far so good. Seems to be working great and still sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

Keep in mind, folks, we're talking about sound because it's being tested with one of our spacers.
As a standalone product, it is solely a recirculating valve and will make no atmospheric sound, making it no louder than a bone stock OEM valve being used without a spacer.
It's backwards compatible to still offer the option of atmospheric sound to those who want it, but it will be able to be used fully recirculating for those who have no desire nor need for sound. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

Pics????????


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (notahonda)*

It's still on a car. Give it a couple days!


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Mike, my name is Matt, I am very intested in this product, I dont know very much about DV/BOV's, and sorry if this is a dumb question, but here u go, my understanding is that this dv is part mechanical, part electronic, so my question is that will u need to "T" into a vaccume line to properly use the new Forge DV? thanks for ur help, and again I am sorry if this is a dumb question. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 10:02 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_I have been driving around all day with it and so far so good. Seems to be working great and still sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please PM me your address where your garage your car.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Keep in mind, folks, we're talking about sound because it's being tested with one of our spacers.
As a standalone product, it is solely a recirculating valve and will make no atmospheric sound, making it no louder than a bone stock OEM valve being used without a spacer.
It's backwards compatible to still offer the option of atmospheric sound to those who want it, but it will be able to be used fully recirculating for those who have no desire nor need for sound. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wow nice to hear that you can adjust it as well an added bonus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (2006vwgtipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2006vwgtipower* »_Hey Mike, my name is Matt, I am very intested in this product, I dont know very much about DV/BOV's, and sorry if this is a dumb question, but here u go, my understanding is that this dv is part mechanical, part electronic, so my question is that will u need to "T" into a vaccume line to properly use the new Forge DV? thanks for ur help, and again I am sorry if this is a dumb question. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We'll soon post all of the details of how things will need to be setup.
I assure you, it's very easy and can be done in minutes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We'll soon post all of the details of how things will need to be setup.
I assure you, it's very easy and can be done in minutes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And Mike should know, having done it no less than 123 times now


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

this new solution has no diaphragm right ?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (kdagher)*

No, not at all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh man Im excited for this...Im not going to lie you also just made me want to pick up a spacer, which I never thought was a must have untill right NOW. 
Its good to see Angel getting in on the action...What did you wind up picking up to replace the EVO?
Cheers 
Brandon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Mike you need 16v red stripe bumpers for the car? I got a set in my backyard in fair shape. If you need any a2 parts i got a lot hanging around.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

Haha Mike I know what your pushing...I was curious what Angel, wound up getting?
That thing will be sick and retro when your done with it im sure


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

The Evo is mine, not Angel's.
Angel has a 337 and an FC RX7 Turbo II that's getting an LS6 Corvette motor!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh my bad Im confused...Was it Louis that had the other EVO that was totalled...and a corvette motor holy 9.6 ounce barely knows a word baby jesus

_Modified by Rub-ISH at 9:19 AM 2-25-2007_


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 9:20 AM 2-25-2007_


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No, not at all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Then i can't wait to get one !!!!
Two more question though, 
when it spikes at 21 psi, does it hold it longer ? and is the boost more stable ?
When you dynoed the car did you get a clean curve, or it was the same as the original ?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (kdagher)*

very nice


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We'll soon post all of the details of how things will need to be setup.
I assure you, it's very easy and can be done in minutes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank u for ur response, I cant wait till this product is available. And very much anticipate purchaseing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Forge Motorsports


----------



## Whafrodamus (Mar 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (Whafrodamus)*

Mike: ( FORGE.... )
Once you are satisfied with what you want and what will work........
What is your expected 1st production release date......
How many of these devices do you plan on making available during this first production run....


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (355890)*

There is no release date set but the first production run will be very sizeable! 500+


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

pics of cats pics of dogs pics of beaters but no pics of your product. WTF?


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (notahonda)*

I miss it already


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

I miss my beater too just got rid of a 96 gti for 900 bucks no rust new clutch brakes wires belts hoses motor mounts good for another 100,000 easy. Had her since she was a puppie to stay in theme. She actually idled quieter than my 06. Never leaked a drop of oil and barerly burned any either. She made me get my current GTI. Granted the differential exploded and put a fist sized hole in the trans but I was hard on her. Very hard. Hey Im getting misty here I wanted to b**ch about the lack of pics or info on this post. The drawing shows a vacume activated valve. Is there some kind of electric vacume pump running this thing with electronic control? Or is it a Chinese knockoff of a GReddy valve that fits the application without a spacer? The "CAD" drawing just had a vacume fiting not an electronic one.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (notahonda)*

^ Im gonna bite my tongue...
have you no patience man, i mean some of us have been waiting much longer for this yet we're not B**tching about the lack of pictures
Edit B6 driver is reffering to the prototype that he had to give back


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 8:29 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_the drawing shows a vacu*u*m activated valve.

No. It works on positive pressure only.

_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_Is there some kind of electric vacu*u*m pump running this thing with electronic control?

Nope.

_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_Or is it a Chinese knockoff of a GReddy valve that fits the application without a spacer?

HELL no. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_The "CAD" drawing just had a vacu*u*m fitting not an electronic one.

Pressure, not vacuum. 
Dude, Mike's trying to run a business. If he leaks too much information before the product is ready, there'll be Chinese knockoffs of THIS valve, and that's not a good thing since Forge spent $$$ to develop it. I want him to un-embargo the information about how it works and to post the exploded (shaded, not line) CAD view showing the internals, but until he's ready to do so bitching about it will accomplish nothing but pissing him off. As you can see from the last week of posts, they got a prototype, tested it, revised it, and tested yet another one. Would you have preferred that he gave all the details on the first one, then said "oops, my bad" when they had to further develop it? Of course not. Let him get it done.


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

the cad drawing that [email protected] posted had just a vacume fiting basicly just a mechanical valve unless there is some electronic contol device that diverts/boosts/creates vacume pressure.


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Internals? Wires just magicly go into a device? Im ot asking for technical drawings but his cad drawing is vacume operated not electrical. Definatly not pressure activated thats not how theses things work.


_Modified by notahonda at 8:43 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*meow meow meowzz*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_Internals? Wires just magicly go into a device? Im ot asking for technical drawings but his cad drawing is vacume operated not electrical.


This was already covered by Forge before the kittenzz invasion.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*arf arf arfffffzz*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_the cad drawing that [email protected] posted had just a vacume fiting basicly just a mechanical valve unless there is some electronic contol device that diverts/boosts/creates vacume pressure. 

This was already covered by Forge before the kittenzz invasion.


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: arf arf arfffffzz (syntrix)*

elaborate??????? aside from "its different"


_Modified by notahonda at 9:01 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: arf arf arfffffzz (notahonda)*

READ...Look for the word Solenoid








that is a nice huge clue about how something like this could function...
mechanical valve electronic actuation


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

OOOOHHHH a vacume operated solenoid. 
This is a mechanical valve that will be electronically actuated.Quoted by Mike
Electronicly operated through a vacume fitting?
This was supposed to be a cad drawing of the valve not some other valve. I got this pounding in a previous post. If it is there is no solenoid just vacume.


_Modified by notahonda at 9:10 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: arf arf arfffffzz (Rub-ISH)*

Actually just to simplify it for you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solenoid 
Literacy is your friend
In engineering, the term solenoid may also refer to a variety of transducer devices that convert energy into linear motion. The term is also often used to refer to a solenoid valve, which is an integrated device containing an electromechanical solenoid which actuates either a pneumatic or hydraulic valve, or a solenoid switch


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 9:08 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: arf arf arfffffzz (Rub-ISH)*

maybe nah doesn't realize that his engine is electronically actuated from the factory?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_the cad drawing that [email protected] posted had just a vacume fiting 

Pressure, not vacuum.


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

USING ELECTRICITY NOT VACUME!!!!!!!!! Look at his drawing that he says if of the device not a blow off valve frome a previous progect.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_but his cad drawing is vacume operated not electrical. Definatly not pressure activated thats not how theses things work.

Pressure, not vacuum.
You're not listening. Since you clearly know nothing about how it works, don't make definitive statements like "thats not how theses things work".


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

HMMMMMM what causes a mechanical blow off valve to activate? The closing of the throttle plate hence VACUME!! Thats what causes ALL mechanical blow off valves to open. The electronic is supposed to compensate for the miliseconds it takes for the throttle by wire stup on the 2.0 fsi motor to close the trottle plate


_Modified by notahonda at 9:20 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (notahonda)*

DUDE the solenoid is not pictured in the thread because it is the whole point of what makes this valve so well engineered. all that the cad shows is the piece that will be bolted into the turbo. The other parts of the kit have not been shown yet, for fear of it being knocked off. yet there will be a pressure difference created by the solenoid that will cause it to open. We don't know if it will be directly triggered by the engines vac or weather it will come from the solenoid itself. The basic principals of pneumatics are put in place though.
we will have to see. I figure the solenoid will be based off of a vacuum from the motor but who knows


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*meow meow meowft?*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_USING ELECTRICITY NOT VACUME!!!!!!!!! Look at his drawing that he says if of the device not a blow off valve frome a previous progect.

BOTH.
You quoted it, and referenced the picktarzzz, all from the same post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...28216
And the reference to positive pressure:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...39824


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_OOOOHHHH a vacume operated solenoid. 
This is a mechanical valve that will be electronically actuated.Quoted by Mike
Electronicly operated through a vacume fitting?
This was supposed to be a cad drawing of the valve not some other valve. I got this pounding in a previous post. If it is there is no solenoid just vacume.

Pressure, not vacuum. 
From what Mike has posted (which is all I can discuss...)
Given: this is a mechanical valve
Given: pressure (not vacuum) is applied to the fitting on the valve
Given: it can be electrically controlled
THEREFORE, you can imagine ways this all happens together.


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: meow meow meowft? (syntrix)*

are you sure you aren't a honda?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

OOOO-A3, on a different note, how does the ECU monitor pressure levels to control overboost situations...I know I am a bit confused on that based on my prior experience with the 1.8t


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_HMMMMMM what causes a mechanical blow off valve to activate? The closing of the throttle plate hence VACUME!! 

*sigh* THIS valve uses positive PRESSURE. Closing the throttle plate removes pressure, right? 

_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_Thats what causes ALL mechanical blow off valves to open.


Not all.







Are you prepared to lay some money on it? The details will come out soon enough.


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

So when NO pressure is being produced in the engine it is applied to this valve that would open it pushing in the opposite direction that vacume would act on the valve given the same configuration. If you applied pressure to a valve like this it would CLOSE not open. And no Im not a honda and I have had a couple turbo cars That NO ONE has developed a pressurised/solinoid solution. High boost cars have mechanical valves opperated by vacume when the throttle closes. VW tried to do something inovative and low emmision and it doesnt work in a high boost engine.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_If you applied pressure to a valve like this it would CLOSE not open. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth." -- Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, (Sherlock Holmes)


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*fap fap fap omgwtfap*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_So when NO pressure is being produced in the engine it is applied to this valve that would open it pushing in the opposite direction that vacume would act on the valve given the same configuration. If you applied pressure to a valve like this it would CLOSE not open. And no Im not a honda and I have had a couple turbo cars That NO ONE has developed a pressurised/solinoid solution. High boost cars have mechanical valves opperated by vacume when the throttle closes. VW tried to do something inovative and low emmision and it doesnt work in a high boost engine. 

What you just said has nothing to do with the OEM electronically activated DV, much less anything about Forge's solution.


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

Blow off valve/diverter valve diverts/vents pressure in the intake system that would otherwise damage the throttle plate. And yes I would lay some money on it if it wasnt some hoakey put this in your car to make some power kind of thing wrapped in some form of secrecy unlike our government has yet to see. It uses pressure and a solenoid plus an actuator and a manual bypass


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (syntrix)*

WHAT?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (syntrix)*

sadly i hope that this doesn't get the thread locked
NotABLACKHOLE


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (Rub-ISH)*

we should just stop trying to explain it nah


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (syntrix)*

2X agreed


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (syntrix)*

WHAT? The stock diverter tries to reduce emissions by leaning out the fuel via the ecm during that milisecond that you would normaly be getting higher fuel leveles because of the higher boost. it saves the catalyst and keeps off throttle emissions down. The DV opens when you close the throttle thats all. The main people that have had problems with it are those with software that is WAY above stock hence it doesnt work as it was designed. The GReddy solution is pretty much what I expect out of Forge with a spacer to make noise not power. As far as the CAD drawing I would assume that you would apply vacume to the fitting to put the valve open not push it closed. Thats what its supposed to do.


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (Rub-ISH)*

Just trying to play devil's advocate. I know he is having a bit of trouble understanding but if you guys really try to explain it he will understand soon enough(I hope). You have to understand VW's r very complicated to someone new to them. They r not like HONDAS. I know it is frusterateing trying to help the noob on the forum but we were all one once. So lets do what the purpose of this forum is and try to help him. I am not trying to be a mod or anything but I would really like to see the progress or this product like many others of u. So lets try not to get it locked. Hope we can all get along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 1:09 AM 2-27-2007_


_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 1:11 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (2006vwgtipower)*

Idiot call me a noob. I HAVE NEVER OWNED A HONDA. A turbo car is a turbo car. My Buick Grand National with twin turbos that ran 11s DID NOT HAVE SOME ELECTRONIC DIVERTER VALVE!!!!!!!!! It was vacume activated blow off valves. JUST TO BLOW OFF PRESSURE BEFORE THE THROTTLE PLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!VW just got fancy for emissions and catalyst longevity.







As I have had to say before I have built high 9 second cars on nitrous, 12 second cars on motor and 11-10 second turbo cars plus my first car had a gmc blower stickin out of the hood. That would be a 69 GTO with a 671 blower and dual 750 cfm carbs. im not a NOOB TO ANYTHING THAT GOES FAST. Hell even my R1000 is quite fast. A blowoff valve is a blow off valve PERIOD. It works in one direction in=boost out=venting. This being your first turbo car teach me something new. Like the post would be locked Mike is a sponsor and let him defend himself.


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_Idiot call me a noob. I HAVE NEVER OWNED A HONDA. A turbo car is a turbo car. My Buick Grand National with twin turbos that ran 11s DID NOT HAVE SOME ELECTRONIC DIVERTER VALVE!!!!!!!!! It was vacume activated blow off valves. JUST TO BLOW OFF PRESSURE BEFORE THE THROTTLE PLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!VW just got fancy for emissions and catalyst longevity.







As I have had to say before I have built high 9 second cars on nitrous, 12 second cars on motor and 11-10 second turbo cars plus my first car had a gmc blower stickin out of the hood. That would be a 69 GTO with a 671 blower and dual 750 cfm carbs. im not a NOOB TO ANYTHING THAT GOES FAST. Hell even my R1000 is quite fast. A blowoff valve is a blow off valve PERIOD. It works in one direction in=boost out=venting. This being your first turbo car teach me something new. Like the post would be locked Mike is a sponsor and let him defend himself.

Dude sorry I did not know all that I just figured u r new to VW or something, I mean it seems like u r new to the forums (60 some odd posts) I was just trying to help u out um ok I guess I should not do that any more. It does not matter if Mike is the sponsor or not if mods look hear and seepeople being unkind they will lock threads and I dont want that to happen. 


_Modified by 2006vwgtipower at 1:41 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (2006vwgtipower)*

I am hoping that this will be a valid solution to the constant complaints of the damaged b and c units. 
Will there be any added performance with this FORGE solution????
Don't crucify me, just curious....


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (2006vwgtipower)*

You guys just need to chill out.
You can sit here and argue theory until you're blue in the face, hypothesizing about what you think we're going to be offering, but it won't change what we've done and what we know to work. We've done the development and we've done the testing. 
Yes, the cad drawing I've shown is just a mechanical valve.
Yes, this mechanical valve will be pneumatically actuated through the use of some electronic control that is compatible with the ECU.
Yes, it works flawlessly.
This was done intentionally for many reasons which I have already gone into. One of which is to make this solution cross-compatible with other applications of which use a solely mechanical valve from the factory without any electronic control.
I'm sorry if that's too vague, but it will have to do for now. We're not ready to release any more detailed information just yet.
Wheher you understand what any of this means or not, or you agree with our approach or not, the solution works. It works just like stock, but it's infinitely more reliable. We've completed our testing and we know our solution to better than anything currently available.
It is now a matter of finalizing everything for production, so give us a little more time and I can guarantee that you won't be disappointed once you see the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:26 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (2006vwgtipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2006vwgtipower* »_Just trying to play devil's advocate. I know he is having a bit of trouble understanding but if you guys really try to explain it he will understand soon enough(I hope). 

Right, but the thing is that Mike @ Forge has to be the one to do that explaining. 
We're not trying to be d!cks here, we're trying to use the info that's been made public already to get through to notahonda that this is a novel design that works a little differently than what he's accustomed to, but he keeps insisting that he knows more about how "all" valves work than the company that freakin' designed the thing!


----------



## ForgeMotorsport (Nov 16, 2000)

keep the faith and the love


----------



## Whafrodamus (Mar 16, 2006)

Will the DV solution work with the DV spacer? Just wondering.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Whafrodamus)*

It will be backwards compatible, yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Whafrodamus)*

u should read the full thread.


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Right, but the thing is that Mike @ Forge has to be the one to do that explaining. 
We're not trying to be d!cks here, we're trying to use the info that's been made public already to get through to notahonda that this is a novel design that works a little differently than what he's accustomed to, but he keeps insisting that he knows more about how "all" valves work than the company that freakin' designed the thing!










Yea I understand, umm I just want the thread to stay open and not locked thats all. Wasenbt to try and jump on u guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

finally Mike chimed in. Ok its unconventional Im holding you to that. But I was right that the drawing was just a mechanical valve. OOOO-A3 not trying to be a dick? So it just happens? Ok Mike is trying to keep company secrets but was posting info that just pointed to a simple mechanical valve solution that works. There is a reason that VW wanted to recirculate boost. That is how the whole system is designed. For whatever reason VW decided to do this thats how it needs to be preserved. VW AUDI has millions to develop these system where no offence Forge has thousands. OOOO-A3 is a fanboi. Must have got a noise maker and was all WHOOOOO. This sounds faster. Back to Mike pnuematically controled? Pressure or vacume? As far as your drawing shows its vacume not pressure. Im thinking that it akin to your TDI system. Thinking this is your solution http://www.forgemotorsport.co....FMDDV


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (notahonda)*

Dude i have censored myself like 5 times since reading this...
Just give it a rest man. We get it your smart...nobody else understands the point of this thread thanks for shining your beacon of light onto the subject
Edit:HAHAHA I just found this and i thought it was appropriate









_Modified by Rub-ISH at 8:11 PM 2-27-2007_


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 8:12 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

i think this thread just got buzz killed... i was all excited with the whole idea of something finally comming out, and we get the rain man to mess up this whole thread... like everyone said, we get it... your smart... but if u want attention and someone to prove you're smarter than the average... do it else where...


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_There is a reason that VW wanted to recirculate boost. That is how the whole system is designed. For whatever reason VW decided to do this thats how it needs to be preserved. 

Exactly. That is what the Forge valve will do. It _could_ be used with their VTA adapter, but by itself it recirculates exactly like stock.
Read this: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...nt=78

_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_OOOO-A3 is a fanboi. Must have got a noise maker and was all WHOOOOO. This sounds faster. 

*snicker* You don't know who you're talking to, do you? Never mind, I'll just enjoy some schadenfreude when the specs are published and you'll see what kind of hole you dug yourself into. 

_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_As far as your drawing shows its vacume not pressure. Im thinking that it akin to your TDI system. Thinking this is your solution _<misinformation deleted>_

You're thinking incorrectly.








Seriously, just chill. When the specs are announced, you'll see how it works. Until then, let it go. Quit hounding Mike for info, he just said a few posts up that he's not ready to say more right now.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (notahonda)*

Seriously, you're not funny and you're proving no point by continuing to try to prove some point!








You can't even construst a coherent paragraph, can you? You end every single sentence (if you care to call them that) with a question mark. How on earth do you expect people to even understand what the hell you're trying to say?








You _seem_ to be completely convinvced that our solution is going to be a solely atmospheric valve designed to make noise.
Had you actually read anything I've posted in this thread so far, you would understand otherwise:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Keep in mind, folks, we're talking about sound because it's being tested with one of our spacers.
As a standalone product, it is solely a recirculating valve and will make no atmospheric sound, making it no louder than a bone stock OEM valve being used without a spacer.
It's backwards compatible to still offer the option of atmospheric sound to those who want it, but it will be able to be used fully recirculating for those who have no desire nor need for sound. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you don't like what we're working on, I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep if you don't buy one, so you can continue to be a cynic all you want, but all you'll accomplish is getting the thread locked.
Again, I don't care what you "think" we're going to be offering nor what you "think" the solution will be. Your understanding of the system and it's function, and how we're choosing to plumb it, is elementary at best based on the little bit of information we've released thus far, and I'm sure you've done no actual testing of your own to indicate you have any evidence to support your ideas that how we will be plumbing the system is effective or not.
We've tested dozens upon dozens of possible solutions and setups for this application, and we've arrived at an option that we believe to be the best possible solution regardless of what it is. If you think someone else offers a better product, please, buy it and start a thread singing it's praises. We don't mind, but what you're doing here is a waste of time at best.
We offer over 40 unique recirculating and atmospheric valves for a variety of applications, both universal and vehicle specific, some of which far outsell the offerings from any other aftermarket valve manufacturer with good reason, so to assume that we don't know what we're doing, and that we haven't considered every conceivable situation and scenario is laughable, so please, continue to have that assumption. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you can't wait to reserve judgement until we release all of the information about what this solution will consist of, again, you'll prove nothing by spouting insults and sarcasm, so give it a rest.
We'll release all of the relevant info in due time, and we guarantee that our solution will work.
On top of that, all of our products come with an lifetime warranty and money back guarantee, so if you decide you want to buy one and try it, and you're somehow not happy with it, you can return it for a full refund, so you have nothing to lose.
I have nothing to prove to you nor anyone else, and I won't politely and politically correctly defend myself nor Forge any longer if this is how we're going to be treated.
We don't have to release any information at all, and in fact, it was decided long ago, as a collective company decision, that nothing was going to be said at all, so I put my a** and my job on the line when I took it upon myself to keep the public informed of what was going on, yet there are things that don't need to be released until this product is completely finished and you'll have to deal with that.
I already had the multi-page thread on the MKV forum locked due to being chastized and insulted, called lazy, and told to "hurry up", and I won't hesitate to have this thread locked as well if it continues like this.
Then, no one will get any updates at all until we release a finished product.


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:07 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you don't like what we're working on, I'm certainly not going to lose any sleep if you don't buy one, so you can continue to be a cynic all you want, but all you'll accomplish is getting the thread locked.

Take heed to this man's words. If the bickering continues it will be removed at the expense of the offender's user rating. Warning given.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (355890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_I am hoping that this will be a valid solution to the constant complaints of the damaged b and c units. 
Will there be any added performance with this FORGE solution????
Don't crucify me, just curious....









This is not a "performance enhancing" product in the traditional sense of the word.
Yes, it will be advantageous over a failed OEM valve, but it is designed more to be a more reliable solution and one that offers flexibility for setting it up.
We've tested it to work flawlessly at lower boost levels all the way up to the highest boost levels you can safely run on the stock turbo and it works perfecty in every respect.
It will work as as OEM replacement product, with full electronic control just like the OEM valve, or it will be able to be used as a solely mechanical setup if someone so chooses to bypass ECU operation.
It will be able to be used fully recirculating or atmospherically also if the user so chooses.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap ([email protected])*

Nice, I am getting sick of the strange boost dump i have been getting at low RPMs and partial throttle...
I know it seems crazy but the stock DV just wont stay shut unless I really punch the throttle


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (Rub-ISH)*

Hey Mike this is Matt again. I dont remember if this was asked in the thread before. And I know u may not be able to answer me. But r u guys claiming that this new "DV" will not fail like the other "B" or "C" DV. I know ATP's mechanicaol solutions can hold up better. But they r still prone to failure. Umm I know business wise the smartest thing to tell me would be that they dont fail. Even if u just want to shoot me a pm to answer because I know if u tell me that it could fail others may be hesitent to buy this product. With me, I am going to buy one either way because even if it will just hold up longer than my OEM "DV" that would be awsome for me. If u tell me an answer I promise I will not say anything and u can have me kicked off Vortex if u find out I do. I am not like that and would never say anything, my family owns business and I know how that whole thing works out. I trust that u r honest, along with Forge Motorsports so I trust sooner or later I will get an honest answer. Thanks and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Mike and Forge Motorsport.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap (2006vwgtipower)*

It will be a significantly more reliable solution, yes. That was the main goal with this development.
There will be no diaphragms to fail, as is the main issue with the OEM valves, and the entire unit is capable of handling siginifcantly higher boost level than will ever be seen with the stock turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

mike... thanks again man!!!


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It will be a significantly more reliable solution, yes. That was the main goal with this development.
There will be no diaphragms to fail, as is the main issue with the OEM valves, and the entire unit is capable of handling siginifcantly higher boost level than will ever be seen with the stock turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Mike for a quick response. I know this was suposed to be a way better product, than the oem, just wondering if it was like full proof. But now I know. I cant wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: fap fap fap omgwtfap ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]rgeMotorsport* »_It will be a significantly more reliable solution, yes. That was the main goal with this development.
There will be *no diaphragms* to fail, as is the main issue with the OEM valves, and the entire unit is capable of handling siginifcantly higher boost level than will ever be seen with the stock turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah so it is a piston-type valve?
Dave


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

any updates yet from forge?


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

so mike doesn't have to say it.... please be patient. good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (1.8tjettaman)*

Basically, our testing is pretty much complete.








We're in the process of finalizing everything to figure out componentry, pricing, packaging, production, etc.
We should have more details very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There might even be a tech article in a magazine in the near future!


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Basically, our testing is pretty much complete.








We're in the process of finalizing everything to figure out componentry, pricing, packaging, production, etc.
We should have more details very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There might even be a tech article in a magazine in the near future!









mike you're working too hard you must start posting pics of more hot girls







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_
mike you're working too hard you must start posting pics of more hot girls







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That would be well appreciated.


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (2006vwgtipower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2006vwgtipower* »_
That would be well appreciated.









DITTO!


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*

Mike sent you IM, (NOT FOR A RELEASE DATE, LOL) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Basically, our testing is pretty much complete.








We're in the process of finalizing everything to figure out componentry, pricing, packaging, production, etc.
We should have more details very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There might even be a tech article in a magazine in the near future!










Awesome, can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

blah blah blah


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_blah blah blah

The SNOW is getting to you...I can tell !


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (355890)*

This thread started 11-04-06 all ive heard is blah blah blah. Mike showed a drawing of a mechanical valve that he says is electronicly controled. No numbers no pics no nothin. Its been 4 months and nada. Their solutrion is NOT an electronic valve that replaces the stock ELECTRONIC valve. Its a hybrid that can not do what the stock valve can so why not go with the total mechanical solution? Hence the BLAH BLAH BLAH










_Modified by notahonda at 8:41 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_This thread started 11-04-06 all ive heard is blah blah blah. Mike showed a drawing of a mechanical valve that he says is electronicly controled. No numbers no pics no nothin. Its been 4 months and nada. Their solutrion is NOT an electronic valve that replaces the stock ELECTRONIC valve. Its a hybrid that can not do what the stock valve can so why not go with the total mechanical solution? Hence the BLAH BLAH BLAH









_Modified by notahonda at 8:41 PM 3-3-2007_

Interesting. I'd like to know how you reached the conclusion that Forge's valve cannot duplicate the stock behavior?
FYI, i use pneumatically actuated valves that are controlled by an electronic solenoid valve ALL THE TIME at work so I'm just wondering what orifice you are pulling this from?








troll much?


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*

Yea I think the reason Forge is spending so much time on this is so they can end up with an awsome product. It's not easy to work on these cars either. (my point of view) so I think in the end it will be worth the wait, because we will have a product that will be very reliable.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (2006vwgtipower)*

HEY IThread or any other moderator... Can you make this stop? I mean jesus Hasnt this guy been warned enough?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_HEY IThread or any other moderator... Can you make this stop? I mean jesus Hasnt this guy been warned enough? 









Seriously. But not by locking the thread, please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

notahonda.... you either refrain from posting negativity in this thread or you will loose the ability to make the choice for yourself. At this point it is clear that not only do you not understand the potentials here but have nothing positive to bring to the discussion.
Last chance.
We have developed a valve that will mimic the factory part's operation. It uses not only the traditional actuation via pressure differential but uses the ecu's cue to know when to do so.... and trust that the time taken to come up with our solution was not by our choice. We would much rather have had this completed and marketed last year. We had to be sure that it was right. There were other things that added to the time, but that's just the way it is sometimes. Those that like our solution will buy it, and that's all we ask. We'll be here to provide support, like our hero Mike, and we'll be here to stand by in the event a customer isn't pleased.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Notahonda


----------



## wunderman4 (Apr 27, 2006)

bump for forge


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

x 2


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

x 3


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*

why not 

x1000000000000






















Forge products have never let me down on either of my v-dubs.


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (1.8tjettaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tjettaman* »_why not 

x1000000000000






















Forge products have never let me down on either of my v-dubs.


hahaha


----------



## Whafrodamus (Mar 16, 2006)

Bump


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Whafrodamus)*

I think Forge should send me a DV to do some cold weather testing for them








Keep up the good work Mike & Forge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

^^^^^^
I couldn't think of a better person to send a kit to for testing!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_^^^^^^
I couldn't think of a better person to send a kit to for testing!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha, thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was just being a smartass as usual


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

I have already done the warm weather testing on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

still waiting. This is not negative but you keep pulling our collective chains. This thread started 11-4-2006 and I keep hearing soon soon but no pics info or nothing. So your going to have me banned for asking why how and what while you say this is the best product ever and show no data? Its been 5 months and others have come up with solutions that may have the traction control not work as well but if you going to high boost pressures then your doing like myself and installing a LSD. With just a simple chip the traction control boggs down the engine for the first few gears. So when the boost is uped you get to enjoy this in upper gears? Someone fanning the throttle is much faster that the ECU using the traction control. Ban me if you want but I will be back to speak the truth.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_I think Forge should send me a DV to do some cold weather testing for them








Keep up the good work Mike & Forge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

gotta make sure it works on the 07s too. you'll save on shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

the trut is out there


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

I should have mine for waterfest


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_still waiting. This is not negative but you keep pulling our collective chains. This thread started 11-4-2006 and I keep hearing soon soon but no pics info or nothing. So your going to have me banned for asking why how and what while you say this is the best product ever and show no data? Its been 5 months and others have come up with solutions that may have the traction control not work as well but if you going to high boost pressures then your doing like myself and installing a LSD. With just a simple chip the traction control boggs down the engine for the first few gears. So when the boost is uped you get to enjoy this in upper gears? Someone fanning the throttle is much faster that the ECU using the traction control. Ban me if you want but I will be back to speak the truth. 

Whew! You lost me somewhere in the middle of this run on paragraph.....


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (355890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_
Whew! You lost me somewhere in the middle of this run on paragraph.....









+12345
If he's emotional about this, the kittenzzzz suggest that he try an APR thread or two about vAPoRware


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

i can't wait for this to come out. keep up the good work Forge.


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

Rub-ISH your are the flaming not me . I am jusk asking for some hard info not lip service. As far as a pneumatically operated valve goes if you dont have vacume it wont open even if you some how hook the starship Enterprise to change the laws of physics. Are pressure/vacume tanks/pumps being added? If not where does the pressure/vacume come from to operate the valve? If its engine vacume then how can it respond to dumping BOOST when there is no vacume under BOOST and vice versa. Sorry another run on paragraph


_Modified by notahonda at 4:17 AM 3-11-2007_


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (notahonda)*

Much better....


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

from golfmkv.com
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...15332

_Quote, originally posted by *streetsoldier185;237865* »_I don't know how many of you have been keeping up with this but I sent an e-mail to Forge about updates on the DV. This is what they replied back to me.
Hi Mike 
Thanks for the e mail 

We are in the final stages of testing and we will be looking at a production run in the next 3 weeks 
I hope to have more news soon 
Not long now 

Regards 

Peter Miles

Forge Motorsport
http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk 
http://www.forgemotorsport.com (USA)
E mail [email protected]
Tel 01452 380999
Fax 01452 386333

...can't wait


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

I almost can't look at this thread anymore...


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I almost can't look at this thread anymore...









Ahhh !!! Let's start again.
FORGE.....Any news?


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (355890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_
Ahhh !!! Let's start again.
FORGE.....Any news?


----------



## include (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re:*

Please leave Forge alone, there are many factors in releasing a new product that they have to account for. 
The patent filing itself takes months just to even claim its patent pending. 
They have to check it with many models of the engines with various options and weather conditions.
Also for a new item to have a significant impact on the market like i predict this one will, they need to keep a degree of secrecy so that its competitors cant quickly create other versions.
This is the first hybrid model of dv designed just for our engines but considering the amount of cars on the market they also have to make sure that it could be applied to other engines as well in the future, its how companies stay in business.
Personally i cant wait for the release of this product because i drive every day with the fear of blowing my dv, because i drive it like i stole it.
Good luck Forge i hope everything comes out ok, and i cant wait to hear what you guys have in store for us.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (include)*

This thread, in spite of a little meandering, really makes me happy. Most of you understand what goes into something like this and have the confidence in us to trust that what we are working on and the delays involved are all in the best interest of the integrity of the product and ultimatley the end user. We're not a large company by any means and we do try and listen to the community... rest assured that your support will not be unfounded.
notahonda- again, think outside the box. This will interface electroncially, but the valve itself will be manipulated directly by the pressure differential created by the the electronic manipulation of the pressure/vac source








The valve could be used stand alone in a traditional setup with a line running to the nipple from a manifold referrence. Or in the case of the 2.0t fsi install, by a pressure source provided as part of the kit, which is then "regulated" by the electronic portion of the kit. Once you see the way it's arranged, it makes sense. It's gonna be rad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_in spite of a little meandering

Don't hate on the kittenzz
















The final product is going to be better than anyone expected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Once you see the way it's arranged, it makes sense. It's gonna be rad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by ruso at 1:57 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ruso)*









RELAX ! it's coming soon enough.


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (355890)*

No hating goin on here!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Forge for doing it right and doing it thoroughly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_









_Modified by ruso at 1:57 PM 3-14-2007_

Now find me a pic of the old man doing his thing!


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Hey I was watching that in my car this morning on my way to work


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Re: (juicedvr6)*

cru jones was my hero.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_









_Modified by ruso at 1:57 PM 3-14-2007_

Gleaming the Cube was better!


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

we will be sending on Monday to Forge USA and another leading German tuner what we hope will be our final test product , subject to the test , and datalogging evalution we will be able to look at production ............................








Its getting closer


_Modified by Forge Motorsport at 2:30 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

thats great to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aznfobbert (Jun 29, 2006)

GIMME GIMME!! =D


----------



## Blind Apex (Oct 25, 2003)

very dumb question, why couldn't you take an oem valve and simply make the diaphragm stronger..?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Aznfobbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznfobbert* »_GIMME GIMME!! =D

lol x2


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Blind Apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blind Apex* »_very dumb question, why couldn't you take an oem valve and simply make the diaphragm stronger..?


From my limited understanding, the diaphragm isn’t the only problem. The spring in the valve is INCREDIBLY weak. The spring isn’t holding boost well enough and when it actuates, the spring allows the diaphragm to stretch which causes the tears. It’s pretty much two problems causing the same symptom.







But what do I know?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*

oh I can't wait to get my partial throttle power regulated...I hope that this will be in production by the time i get back from Tokyo and Osaka. Fingers crossed for April 7th


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Blind Apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blind Apex* »_very dumb question, why couldn't you take an oem valve and simply make the diaphragm stronger..?


MTM has an OEM valve with teflon diaphram for about $250 IIRC...
But why bother, forge is doing it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_MTM has an OEM valve with teflon diaphram for about $250 IIRC...

I think the consensus was that the MTM thing is a bunch of crap. There's been no substantiation that it's actually more durable, and I think someone posted that they tried it and it failed. 
Forge piston > any diaphragm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Forge piston > any diaphragm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Like I said, why bother... forge is doing it right


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_Gleaming the Cube was better!


blasphemy


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (madfella)*

OK But here I now sit witha Broken DV.....
So should I wait?
Should I puti in another "C" as thats what was in there....
Should I do something else?
What you all doing??? when that OEM C breakes?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (jaybird722)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybird722* »_OK But here I now sit witha Broken DV.....
So should I wait?
Should I puti in another "C" as thats what was in there....
Should I do something else?
What you all doing??? when that OEM C breakes?

new OEM C valve is about $50.... then wait for the forge solution
otherwise, you're looking at paying $200+ now for a less than optimal solution


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
new OEM C valve is about $50.... then wait for the forge solution
otherwise, you're looking at paying $200+ now for a less than optimal solution

Yeah my thinking too...
well off to ECS I go..... hope I dont have to buy bulk before the forge is done...
wonder why nobody has created just a new diaphram... Maybe we can make then out of latex....Condoms mind you....









Just not used ones!










_Modified by jaybird722 at 1:55 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## 47 Angry Llamas (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jaybird722)*

x2 on running around with a broken DV....are you all having VW put new OEM's back on the car or doing it yourselves?


_Modified by 47 Angry Llamas at 2:51 AM 3-19-2007_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (47 Angry Llamas)*

Warranty is my friend


----------



## DubDriver17 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Sp00nman)*

updates?


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (jaybird722)*

I got an extra b valve.


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (DubDriver17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubDriver17* »_updates?

I think the update is that there is no update unfortunately


----------



## MPower_this! (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re:*

There is an Italian company called Bonalume that makes something similar. However, I do not have them in great regard, I doubt there has been any serious R&D in this and I would not suggest anyone buying this kit. I've had one of their DVs in my TT 225 and it had been nothing but trouble. In the Bonalume kit the DV sits at the end of the engine noise resonator (plastic tube that connects to the Y-pipe), right beside the MAF sensor. I really have no idea what they do with the stock dv and what that plastic ECU box does but, frankly, I couldn't care less 'cause I'm pretty sure it's not the safest solution out there.
Anyway, the only reason I'm posting this is because I expect the Forge solution to be rather similar (N75, etc) but hopefully less expensive and certainly better developed. I know so many people that are waiting for the Forge dv to come out that when it does, I bet it'll take some time till I have mine in my hands.










_Modified by MPower_this! at 9:27 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MPower_this!)*

the forge solution is going to be simpler and much better than that design... and no N75 valve hacked back in either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MPower_this! (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*

Now that is good news...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (MPower_this!)*

We'll have a huge update soon, I promise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We have final pre-production units being sent out to a few dealers to be installed on various project cars and such. Independent write-ups and reviews will follow shortly thereafter with full details on everything.


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks!


----------



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Is this mod worth doing on a MKv with an intake/chip/exaust? I want parts that are reliable.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (BucBrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BucBrew* »_Is this mod worth doing on a MKv with an intake/chip/exaust? I want parts that are reliable.

That's the main point. A more reliable component than the OEM valve that is highly prone to failure.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Mike when do you want me to stop by?


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

My only request is that this doesn't end up looking like the PS3 launch. Please make sure there are enough units available when you release this!!! ;-)


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*

LOL..


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_Mike when do you want me to stop by?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We'll have a huge update soon, I promise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We have final pre-production units being sent out to a few dealers to be installed on various project cars and such. Independent write-ups and reviews will follow shortly thereafter with full details on everything.









Excellent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The kittenzz have heard some encouraging newz this afternoon http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TypeR #126* »_My only request is that this doesn't end up looking like the PS3 launch. Please make sure there are enough units available when you release this!!! ;-)

_Quote, originally posted by *TypeR #126* »_My only request is that this doesn't end up looking like the PS3 launch. Please make sure there are enough units available when you release this!!! ;-)

Yes so just as soon as mike gets price.. we need to start a poll on the for sure buys mike will get just from here without marketing so his first production run is not short....
OR
Mike
Pre-orders? once price is set of course... would help you bank rool the numbers needed..


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (jaybird722)*

It seems that all of these requests are based on doubt that we're aware of the issues, no?








I mean, c'mon. A little credit where credit's due. We've been doing this a long time and we keep hundreds of 007P valves in stock for the 1.8T market, so this being the new standard, we know what we're getting ourselves into.
We're well aware of the demand for this product. We're well aware of the urgent need. This is our largest market and we would be utter fools not to "deliver the goods".
Oh ye, of little faith....
..... initial production runs will be in the many hundreds each. Dealers are already requesting quantity for their own inventory and we will be sure to have enough of our own to supply ALL of them as well as directly, so there will be no shortage.
Chillax! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:43 PM 3-24-2007_


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I don't mind waiting at all...i rather wait than purchase something that was rushed out just because people are impatient http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Windows Vista is an excellent example


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (ItalianGLI)*

yeah, forge makes great products. so i'm hoping this comes out soon while i have some cash! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Chillax! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



...my new favorite word..


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_yeah, forge makes great products. so i'm hoping this comes out soon while i have some cash! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hopefully pretty soon, it is tax-refund season


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (volcomska)*

Trust me guys it is worth the wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_Trust me guys it is worth the wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hopefully it will be worth the money as well


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

The man knows. He has one on his car!


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The man knows. He has one on his car!










AWWWH MIKE!!! Why couldn't i have one on my car?!?! LOL!!!


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*

I'd say because the other guy lives in Orlando right by Forge, lol.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

wait? and i'm sure he cant tell us anything about it? 
mike, you should send one to VA so we can do test in different climates


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_
mike, you should send one to VA so we can do test in different climates









Before we know it, it will be over 100 degrees in phoenix..








<<<<<<<<- Lives in phoenix


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_wait? and i'm sure he cant tell us anything about it? 
mike, you should send one to VA so we can do test in different climates









I told you all about it. I said it is worth the wait.


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

I dont know if this was covered in the previous 10 or so pages, i tried skimming thru and didnt see much.. But will the sound be realatively the same to the oem dv with out the spacer? and also will it sound the same as the oem w/ the spacer?


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (volcomska)*

Yes to both... the same.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*

The sound changes, but only slightly. Some will argue for the better!
We'll be sure to have sound clips and videos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Mike, pics please! I know you have to have at lease some pics or a mechanical drawing of the new device. A little teaser wouln't hurt.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (ruso)*

I have tons of photos, yes.
I just haven't been given the "ok" to post them just yet!
I'm already at work putting together instructions though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The sound changes, but only slightly. Some will argue for the better!
We'll be sure to have sound clips and videos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DOLT! My bad. I'm hoping the spacer gets louder.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*

Ok, I guess I didn't answer that question 100% acurately.








With just the valve setup in a basic recirculating configuration, the sound won't change at all from an OEM electronic valve in the same stock recirculating setup.
Once a spacer is added, however, comparing our valve with a spacer to a stock valve with a spacer, the sound is a little different.
Hopefully that helps to clarify! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ok, I guess I didn't answer that question 100% acurately.

















Don't let it happen again.


----------



## MARIOFROMNEWYORK (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Mike,
Will the adjustable spacer fit the 2.0t passat i want to make some noise!


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MARIOFROMNEWYORK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MARIOFROMNEWYORK* »_Mike,
Will the adjustable spacer fit the 2.0t passat i want to make some noise!

Yes it will. I had it on mine!


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

To add: from what I've read, those with the adjustable spacer usually just end up leaving it all the way open.... so you may want to consider a non adjustable spacer, and save a little $$...


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_To add: from what I've read, those with the adjustable spacer usually just end up leaving it all the way open.... so you may want to consider a non adjustable spacer, and save a little $$...

true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MARIOFROMNEWYORK (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

I would like to hear from a passat owner how did you like the spacer? and do you know if it will work with the new d/v? and should I get adjustable or not? I dont want it to scare my wife she drives my car alot so I figure when she drives it i can put it on full recirc!


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (MARIOFROMNEWYORK)*

I switch mine around all the time just because I can. I love the way it sounds personally.


----------



## Torkles (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

Wait so the only benefit to the new and improved forge DV is it's strength and you still gotta buy the spacer to get any noise? lol


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Torkles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torkles* »_Wait so the only benefit to the new and improved forge DV is it's strength and you still gotta buy the spacer to get any noise? lol 

You're right. It's completely absurd that someone might want the DV replacement without the noise maker.
What are those people thinking?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Torkles)*

I really fail to see how that's funny in the slightest!








The replacement valve as a standalone part is not designed to make any more noise than stock, as many people won't care for it to do so.
If someone else happens to want some sound, they can purchase the spacer (unless they already have it).
We're offering everyone the option to choose the components/setup that best suits their needs.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I really fail to see how that's funny in the slightest!








The replacement valve as a standalone part is not designed to make any more noise than stock, as many people won't care for it to do so.
If someone else happens to want some sound, they can purchase the spacer (unless they already have it).
We're offering everyone the option to choose the components/setup that best suits their needs.

That was my point. Offering them separately is for the best.


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

hey mike... but here's the question and i know this has been debated many times...
on the oem DV... when you add the spacer, you have that long whooosh when the ECU says to dump pressure as you pull off the accelerator... meaning that you always dont get to dump boost...
but with your valve, because it's booth vaccum and electronically controlled... does it work exactly like a BOV or similar in which it dumps everytime you pull off the accelerator?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*

Using the electronic control, it will actuate exactly when the ECU sends the signal for it to do so, in the same way that the OEM DV actuates.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Using the electronic control, it will actuate exactly when the ECU sends the signal for it to do so, in the same way that the OEM DV actuates.

I think that I have a good mental picture of how this thing will work, and if it works like I think it does (and like you've explained to us) then should be just as quick acting and effective as the factory DV.
Now hurry up! Chip chop chip!


----------



## RoninGLI (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*

Just out of curiosity where are you planning to post when this is released and or a release date? I'm guessing the main MKV forum and this one. Gonna keep this topic watched regardless, but also glad i can still use my spacer!


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

bbaaahhhhuuummmbbuugggg! i guess i gotta buy that spacer again...


----------



## Torkles (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
You're right. It's completely absurd that someone might want the DV replacement without the noise maker.
What are those people thinking?









Ok, I completely agree with you. My main beef is with the "forge bov diverter spacer noise maker thingy". Forge calls it an "Atmosheric Blow Off valve", which it most definitely is not. Or the "Switchable Blow Off Valve" with the description: "A switchable valve for the VAG 2.0 litre FSi Turbo engine which allows a choice of Blow off (loud) / Blow off and partial recirculation (intermediate) or total recirculation (quiet)" which is completely misleading. What it really is, is a metal kazoo.
I am interested in this new solution they have. I'm curious as to why they chose to use a mechanical actuator as well as the electronic signal from the ecu to actuate the valve. I don't understand the premise behind using a vacuum line to open the valve if the electronic signal from the ecu will do it when it's supposed to, unless they are using the boost that comes thru the vac. line as extra support to keep the valve closed (which would be a valid reason that I just realized). Sort of disappointed that forge has been so secretive with the valve and feel like this thread started MONTHS ago has just been one giant **** tease.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Torkles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torkles* »_I am interested in this new solution they have. I'm curious as to why they chose to use a mechanical actuator as well as the electronic signal from the ecu to actuate the valve. I don't understand the premise behind using a vacuum line to open the valve if the electronic signal from the ecu will do it when it's supposed to, unless they are using the boost that comes thru the vac. line as extra support to keep the valve closed (which would be a valid reason that I just realized). Sort of disappointed that forge has been so secretive with the valve and feel like this thread started MONTHS ago has just been one giant **** tease.


You gotta think broader. Forge isn't targeting just the 2.0t fsi vw/audi market... to be a successful business, they need to sell products that are as marketable as possible... to maximize all their hard R&D work (which doesn't come cheap). As Mike has pointed out a couple times... this isn't the only application that uses the same 3 bolt-flange-style dv. So from Forge's standpoint, it makes sense to try and make a dv that can be used in multiple configurations.
As for secrecy... its a competitive market. You have hacks like eurocode tossing together "kits" from parts hacked together by other manufacturers... Forge is the only company putting in REAL R&D to make a solid product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
As for secrecy... its a competitive market. You have hacks like eurocode tossing together "kits" from parts hacked together by other manufacturers... Forge is the only company putting in REAL R&D to make a solid product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

true that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Torkles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torkles* »_
Ok, I completely agree with you. My main beef is with the "forge bov diverter spacer noise maker thingy". Forge calls it an "Atmosheric Blow Off valve", which it most definitely is not. Or the "Switchable Blow Off Valve" with the description: "A switchable valve for the VAG 2.0 litre FSi Turbo engine which allows a choice of Blow off (loud) / Blow off and partial recirculation (intermediate) or total recirculation (quiet)" which is completely misleading. What it really is, is a metal kazoo.

If you're issue is with the terminology used in product descriptions, you really need to not take it so literally.
Consider that we're based in the UK and sell to many other markets outside of the US.
Though we make jokes about it, they essentially have a different language over there and they use different terminology from that which we use over here for a variety of things.
While they may call it a "valve" to get a point across to their market or other markets, it's quite obvious they're refering to the "spacer", and they understand the differences despite the terminology used. 
If you're confused, however, all you need to do is ask.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im confused can you explain it all to me please


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

^ Smartass, now your just boastful... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The man knows. He has one on his car!









I'm afraid I don't. But I would appreciate it if you sent me one?


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

That plate is great


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*

Well all saw the fake knock off Forge Noise Spacers at Waterfest....
I can't wait for mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torkles (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If you're issue is with the terminology used in product descriptions, you really need to not take it so literally.
Consider that we're based in the UK and sell to many other markets outside of the US.
Though we make jokes about it, they essentially have a different language over there and they use different terminology from that which we use over here for a variety of things.
While they may call it a "valve" to get a point across to their market or other markets, it's quite obvious they're refering to the "spacer", and they understand the differences despite the terminology used. 
If you're confused, however, all you need to do is ask.


Oh I'm not at all confused, I know exactly what your spacer is. I don't take it literally, but others certainly have. I don't know what they consider a "blow off valve" in other countries lol maybe you can enlighten me, but here it is an actual valve that releases air to the atmosphere (which is not at all what your valve does, despite it's official description). People in the know figure it out pretty quickly, but those who are learning, or trying to compare eurojet's (or some other company's bov kits) to your bov (spacer) and aren't "in the know" might have a tough time. Basically you are calling something that quacks like a duck, a duck, even though what it really is, is just a duck call. That of course is my personal opinion, I'm sure you'll just tell me to f*ck off


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (Torkles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torkles* »_

Oh I'm not at all confused, I know exactly what your spacer is. I don't take it literally, but others certainly have. I don't know what they consider a "blow off valve" in other countries lol maybe you can enlighten me, but here it is an actual valve that releases air to the atmosphere (which is not at all what your valve does, despite it's official description). People in the know figure it out pretty quickly, but those who are learning, or trying to compare eurojet's (or some other company's bov kits) to your bov (spacer) and aren't "in the know" might have a tough time. Basically you are calling something that quacks like a duck, a duck, even though what it really is, is just a duck call. That of course is my personal opinion, I'm sure you'll just tell me to f*ck off









Well, IMHO, a BOV, blow off valve, vents to atmosphere. A DV, diverter valve, recirculates the metered air. Since the Forge spacers coverts the stock DV into an atmosphere venting BOV, maybe thats how they came up with calling a BOV. Maybe it would be more clear if they called it a BOV conversion for the stock DV.
just my 2cents.


_Modified by FasterDaddy at 9:53 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (FasterDaddy)*

Who f'n cares!!


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_As for secrecy... its a competitive market. You have hacks like eurocode tossing together "kits" from parts hacked together by other manufacturers

i dont think that's fair to call eurocode "hacks". just because they did not manufacturer the parts does not make them hacks. most companies outsource parts from other companies in order to create a kit. look at most turbo kits, companies take parts that are manufactured by other companies (ie: fuel injectors...etc.) and put them together in a configuration that works. that's all e-code did. i've had my e-code kit installed for over 5k miles with zero problems. it's works wonderfully, and was fairly cheap solution to the stock DV. 
My intention here is NOT to start another manual BOV -vs- electronic/hybrid BOV arguement. I just dont think it's fair to support Forge's product by bashing another companies product.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (CtGTi77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtGTi77* »_My intention here is NOT to start another manual BOV -vs- electronic/hybrid BOV arguement. I just dont think it's fair to support Forge's product by bashing another companies product.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. If you like their product, great, its your car. But, they are hacks, and that's my opinion. Its not about outsourcing, its about actual R&D and facts to show your product works.


----------



## Franky 4 Fingers (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Digitalhippie, every chance you get you slam Eutocode's DV kit. Thats fine, you don't like it don't buy it. I've been running it in my car with no problems, or boost leaks for 6,000 miles, its been flawless. When Forge's comes out I will probably take a look at that too. Have you even driven a 2.0T with the Eurocode, or ATP tunning DV Kits? I bought the Eurocode kit because I could not wait for Forges kit(as you can see this topic was started back in November), and already blew a B and C DV.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Franky 4 Fingers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Franky 4 Fingers* »_Digitalhippie, every chance you get you slam Eutocode's DV kit. Thats fine, you don't like it don't buy it. I've been running it in my car with no problems, or boost leaks for 6,000 miles, its been flawless. When Forge's comes out I will probably take a look at that too. Have you even driven a 2.0T with the Eurocode, or ATP tunning DV Kits? I bought the Eurocode kit because I could not wait for Forges kit(as you can see this topic was started back in November), and already blew a B and C DV.










Again... you're entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine. There are plenty of good reason for my opinion. If you want to know about them, start a new thread or PM me about it. Don't clutter this up with arguements about ecode.


_Modified by digitalhippie at 1:02 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

Again... you're entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine. There are plenty of good reason for my opinion. If you want to know about them, start a new thread or PM me about it. Don't clutter this up with arguements about ecode.

_Modified by digitalhippie at 1:02 PM 3-30-2007_

Don't forget you are in a forum where people do read the post. Calling eurocodes product a hack for people who do have it and use it succesfully can be offensive to them. Everyone is entitled to there opinion but it almost sounds like your attacking a companies product with your opnion. 
But it does sound like forge is working hard on the product. the 007 dv i had in my 1.8t was great. Can't wait to see the finish product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by bumbota111 at 10:19 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_Don't forget you are in a forum where people do read the post. Calling eurocodes product a hack for people who do have it and use it succesfully can be offensive to them. Everyone is entitled to there opinion but it almost sounds like your attacking a companies product with your opnion.


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_Don't clutter this up with arguements about ecode.
















If you have a personal issue with my comment, this forum has a great way to address it. Its called PMs.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_But it does sound like forge is working hard on the product. the 007 dv i had in my 1.8t was great. Can't wait to see the finish product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yep.... keep up the good work Forge! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

Yep.... keep up the good work Forge! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll bite from what I recall on the posts. This works in conjunction with the oem electronics for proper control.
The other companies use 100% vacuum, which is not what this kit is about.
So any recent comparisons are like apples to kittenzz IMHmeowO


----------



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

How would this solution work with the spacer? Im a noob, but if the spacer blows everything out whats left to pop the DV?


----------



## Franky 4 Fingers (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_Again... you're entitled to your opinion and I'm entitled to mine. There are plenty of good reason for my opinion. If you want to know about them, start a new thread or PM me about it. Don't clutter this up with arguements about ecode.

_Modified by digitalhippie at 1:02 PM 3-30-2007_

Actually you brought up the fact that the Eurocode DV was a hack, and crap. I like Forge and everything they have done for VAG cars, and am curious what they are comming up with for their DV kit. When you slam a product that I have on my car, that has provided no issues, and replaced a already crappy stock DV, I'm going to throw my 2 cents in.


----------

